# Cherub problem please help



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hello all

I brought a used cherub around October last year I only really use it to make espresso at the weekend so max 6 shots a week but recently been having problems pulling shots seems like not enough pressure and now I am just getting a noise like it's trying to create the pressure and it can't? See attached video but it's definitely not working!

Any advice

Regards

Richardhttps://vimeo.com/126665911


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

That sounds like one unhappy Cherub. Could be a blockage of some kind?

You could try tipping machine on its side a few times, then put some descaler in boiler for a bit, to try to dissolve any limescale lumps.

Beyond that not sure what to suggest. You could try contacting Peter at Espresso Underground, where I bought my Cherub from. He might be able to offer you some better advice and ultimately provide servicing.


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

I have only used bottled water in it so not sure if its line scale issue as it was descaled before I boroughs it also I cleaned and soaked all the parts and backflushed it all a few weeks back :-(


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Its fairly easy to take the top off, think its just a small allen key. Why not take it off and see if there's anything visibility wrong with the pump. Does the boiler fill work ok?


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

I can try and take it apart next weekend never done anything like this before can people point out what I need to look for?


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

It could be a bit of foreign matter under the OPV valve seal keeping it open. Does water return to the tank when pump is on?

It may also be the solenoid valve stuck, does the water flow into the tray from the nozzle under the group head?


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok so two weeks ago I replaced the pump and have pulled around 6 shots no problem but now I keep getting this noise and it won't stop ideas please!!!


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Also what lights should I expect I assume the orange one is when it is ready and the red when it is not? I have not tool notice of the Orange one before no after adding more water o don't have the noise but no orange light.....starting to get annoyed with this!!!


----------



## Sharkie (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi Rich

Can you clear out your in box as have tried to PM you but you have exceeded your storage

Cheers

Hardy


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Just done it thanks


----------

